# When does the drooling usually start?



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

My DD is 2.5 months now, and started drooling at about 2 months. Now she's drooling so much I put a bib on her at times so her clothes don't get soaked. Is this early? It can't be teething this soon, right? When did your babies start drooling, and when did they start teething?


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

In theory, it can be teething -- some babies are even born with teeth and teeth can come out as early as 2 months.

HOWEVER, almost all babies start to drool a lot between 2 and 3 months, whether they're teething or not -- they start producing extra saliva and don't know how to swallow it (or don't care to). It takes my son (3 months) less than a minute to create a big wet circle on any surface he's tummy down on (including me) and he's not teething yet. Or if he is, teething is much easier than I was led to believe!


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

That's about when my DD starting drooling. She also spits a lot, which is quite funny. I have no idea whether she is teething or not, but I also thought it was strange that she started drooling when she did. She's 14 weeks, btw.


----------



## tubeater (Jan 5, 2007)

DS started to drool alot somewhere between 2-3 months. he didnt cut his first tooth til 10 1/2 months though.


----------



## amyb15 (Jan 10, 2007)

Many can just start immediately... some don't ever stop either. Seriously! I know 25 year olds who still drool.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

DS also started majorly drooling around that time, he's 5 1/2 months now, drooling like crazy, chewing on everything and no teeth yet!


----------



## saraisabee (Aug 29, 2006)

See, this is very helpful! I'm so glad I asked.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

ds started drooling about then and it didn't let up until about 12 mos. Now he drools on and off and I have always blamed drooling on teething.


----------



## m0dernist (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyb15* 
Seriously! I know 25 year olds who still drool.









:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My DD didn't start drooling until 8 months. After 2 teeth had already come in.


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

my DS started drooling around three months old and it peaked around 4-5 months old so i think 2.5 months old sounds about right. it's not always related to teething -- my DS didn't cut his first tooth till after his first birthday!


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I read in some baby medical book that 2-3 months is the time babies start to drool--it isn't always related to teething.

My dd started drooling excessively at 2 weeks and still does at 4 1/2 mos. No teeth yet, I expect them around 6 mos. Tooth eruption tends to follow family patterns--my first dd had 2 at 6 mos., my second dd 2 at 4 mos. Neither had any more until they were 1.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My ds got his first tooth at 2 months.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Yep, my babes were teething at that age, and both of them had 2 bottom teeth the week they turned 4 months old.

At first I thought the thread title was "When does the drooling STOP?" and I was going to tell you you might want to post this in Childhood Years since my DS didn't stop drooling until he was about 3!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Both of my boys started drooling around 2 mos. One got his first teeth at 7.5 mos. and the other at 5.5 mos.


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

My ds turned into a big drool monster right about 6.5 weeks.









No teeth yet thankfully! Just plenty of drool.

~heather


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

7 mo DD has 4 teeth, and has never really drooled, even when actively teething.


----------

